# My Series Race #3 - Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

"State Racing" returned to Jacksonville, Florida for the first time in thirteen years as 66 total entries raced in Race #3 of *My Series* on Saturday, March 3rd. Thank you to everyone who made the trip North to Jacksonville and for making it a very successful day. 

Here are the Results:

*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division*
1. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 156
2. Nathan Pickett - SCS - 131
3. Robby Carrerra - SCS - 129
4. Austin Houser - SCS - 127
5. Shayne Sullivan - SCS - 122


*Spec NASCAR - AGE Division*
1. Aaron Rothstein - ??? - 184
2. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 182 (Heat Winner)
3. Jeff Freitas - ??? - 177
4. John Thompson - SCS - 174 (Heat Winner)
5. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 172
6. Greg Walker - TRP - 171
7. Wesley Dean, SR. - SCS - 165
8. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 151

I took 166 laps to make the Main
9. Darin Benson - SCS - 165
10. Mike Short - SCS - 163
11. Johnny Banks - SCS - 162
12. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 160
13. Steve Short - SCS - 160
14. Doug Smith - SCS - 158
15. Don Mathison - LRH - 157
16. Rick Tomlinson - SCS - 152
17. Dave Robinson - SCS - 150
18. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 143
19. Lee Pinkstaff - SCS - 141
20. David Bryson - TRP - 139
21. Lee Morrison - ??? - 132


*Expert NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 195
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 187
3. Aaron Rothstein - ??? - 184
4. Terry Tawney - None - 180
5. Kyle Hall - TRP - 172
6. Johnny Banks - SCS - 170
7. Jeff Freitas - ??? - 164
8. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 132


*GTP*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 214 (Heat Winner)
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 210 (Heat Winner)
3. Aaron Rothstein - ??? - 196/18
4. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 196/4 (Heat Winner)
5. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 194/13
6. Jeff Freitas - ??? - 194
7. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 193
8. Kyle Hall - TRP - 189

It took 192 laps to make the Main
9. Darin Benson - SCS - 190
10. Terry Tawney - None - 187/11
11. Jason Zawacky - ??? - 187/6
12. Greg Walker - TRP - 181
13. Wesley Dean, Sr. - SCS - 177/7
14. Rick Tomlinson - SCS - 177/1
15. Don Mathison - LRH - 176
16. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 174
17. Lee Pinkstaff - SCS - 171
18. David Bryson - TRP - 166
19. Johnny Banks - SCS - 165
20. Dave Robinson - SCS - 164
21. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 159
22. Nathan Pickett - SCS - 146
23. Austin Houser - SCS - 137
24. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 104


*4.5" Dirt Late Model*
1. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 172
2. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 171
3. Terry Tawney - None - 169
4. Don Mathison - LRH - 165
5. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 156
6. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 153
7. Dave Robinson - SCS - 150
8. Johnny Banks - SCS - 133


Next race is at *Lightning Raceway & Hobby* in Hudson, Florida on Saturday, May 6th. 

Good luck to all of the Florida *My Series* Racers who are attending the USRA Scale Division Nats in April!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice turnout. Congratulations to Wesley II for winning Novice NASCAR, Tom M. second in AGE NASCAR, Rollin 4th GTP, and Rollin winning Dirt Late Model.
Good close racing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Tom


----------

